# Opinions on this idea



## kycn (Nov 27, 2012)

So at the risk of giving away my million dollar idea (j/k), I would like some opinions before I invest a lot of time and money.

This idea developed out of a conversation with the lady I work for, she has about 60 Nigerian Dwarf goats, some of the best in the nation. She was thinking about getting an LGD but has her hands full with all of the goats, grandkids, etc. and didn't want to fool with a puppy. From my experience with Pyrenees she said "I wish you could raise one for me and I could buy it from you when it is grown." I also knew a lady about 10 years ago who had a few LGD and when she sold some goats, they bought a LGD at the same time.

The idea is to sell already trained, ready to go dogs. From experience and research I have found that it takes about a year and half to get the dogs where I really trust. I have only had Pyr. They would be guaranteed around various livestock, chickens and kids. So I would have to take the puppy (whether by breeding or purchase) and raise it for quite awhile. 

Does an already trained LGD sound good to anyone?
How much would you be willing to pay?
Other thoughts?

I have tried to give a summary, there would be a lot to go into it that I am not putting here for the sake of brevity.
Thanks!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

You could probably get $1000 for them, once you have a track record and a bunch of satisfied customers to give references for you...
But, could be tricky- people can be idiots, and depending on who you sell to , the dog could be set up to fail--
so you would have to think about your gauruntees/ refund policy, etc....

What are you gonna do with the "extras" or washouts?...


----------



## Wren - TN (Dec 22, 2013)

If you could raise a good chicken dog, I'd sure be interested. I lucked out with a mix dog that was given to me. He isn't really bonded to the chickens, but he responds to disturbances and goes crazy if he sees a hawk. I was hoping he would teach this to my Anatolian pup, but she has yet to look up.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Other dogs are sold at higher value after training. Hunting dogs and herding dogs come to mind. If I was paying extra for a dog for his special training, I'd expect him to ride in the car with no problem, know a few basic commands (sit, wait...), respect the leash as well as be bonded with the animals. You'd need sheep, goats, and a horse. The dog would be unlikely to be purchased to guard horses (maybe minis) but many people have them so the dog would need to be accepting of them.

I don't know if you'd separate the dogs into sheep guarders and goat guarders, or if you can have the dogs guard both, which would be ideal.

I'd expect the sire and dam to have been hip x-rayed and rated, as well as tested for any other problems the breed has. I know that puppies from a show ring dog go for more, so that would be a consideration as well. You want to do anything that will make a higher price acceptable.


----------



## Wren - TN (Dec 22, 2013)

Maura said:


> You'd need sheep, goats, and a horse.


And chickens. That's what I really need an LGD for. And most farms have them, so even if the dog isn't just to guard chickens, it needs to know they aren't to be chased/eaten.


----------

